# Jordanelle



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

My first time ever ice fishing, I was hoping to at least avoid the skunk. Picked up my neighbor and arrived at Rock Cliff around 9:00 to see 3 or 4 groups already on the ice. Walked out by the river channel in about 16' of water and poked holes. We were still about 200 yards in from the bouys and the ice was nice and solid, 6-7" thick. I had 2 poles already rigged up, and Ryan chose one with a white tube jig which we proceeded to tip with a wax worm. I tried a rat finkie with some friggin cheese  Before long, Ryan hooked up but was unable to land the little beeyotch. Then he lost another. And another. Finally he iced this decent bow:









I was still without a hit, so I switched to a brown tube jig and a wax worm...and caught nothing. Meanwhile Ryan had caught another:









I switched to the same white tube jig he was using, and before long I had my first ice trout:

















I landed another about a half hour later, then the bite seemed to taper off. We tried another location for a bit, then returned to our original spot just after 12:00. Still slow. But Ryan was able to catch 2 more out of his lucky hole. All the fish were in the 15-16" range:









So even though the fishing was only fair, and I got out-fished by the boy, we had a great time.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Very Very nice! Good looking fish!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

First time ? :? 

I'd say you did pretty good Mr. El Matador !! Nice look'in fish too !!!

Thanks for not falling in..... -)O(-


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

.45 said:


> First time ? :?


Yes, Mr .45, this was my first time ice fishing! I had heard people talk about using "jigs", and also a variety of substances known collectively as "bait". But I had never thought that one day I would be using these items myself. It was Ryan, my friend and neighbor, that influenced me to try ice fishing. He has been twice before but got skunked each time, and he was determined to catch some fish this year. I'm glad he talked me into it though, it was really fun. I'm going again for sure.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work. Did it look like they were enforcing the fees at Rock Cliff?

The old parks pass has expired and I'm not interested in paying $9.00 or whatever it is.

Glad you didn't get skunked (or die :wink: ).


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The sign there at the booth said that the "park" was not open (based on the dates posted there). And I didn't see any envelopes anyway. So I just drove on in.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the report , I may go check it out once I get my license renewed .


----------



## Herb (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice pics! How do you get the picturs to upload onto the text portion of your message. I have never figured that out. 

Herb


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a free account at www.photobucket.com, upload your pictures to your account, resize the photos (easy) and copy and paste the img code into your post.


----------



## CaJones (Dec 19, 2007)

Congrats! It sounds like you might be a new avid ice fisherman. That is great. I am happy to see the nice fish, and it sounds like you had a good time. 

--
AF


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess I need to go up and give the 'Nelle a try here pretty soon!


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice fish! Welcome to the world of hard water fishing! :mrgreen:


----------

